

Which Price Will Win This A/B Test? - billhendricksjr
https://common-form.com/blog/price-will-win-test/

======
ryan90
I'd guess that the lowest one wins.

------
billhendricksjr
We're running out first A/B price test. I'd love the feedback of this
community.

Obviously getting price dialed in is critical for any business, but it is even
more so for us, a highly seasonal business with declining margins.

